

So, What about Mac OS X Server? - nbauman
http://duncandavidson.com/blog/2010/11/osxserver-future

======
cosmicray
OS X server will survive. Much of server also exists in client (i.e. they have
a common subset of software). It may even be recompiled for other
architectures (thus far OS X has been compiled for PPC, x86 and ARM).

------
alexknight
Interesting and had not thought about OSX server. I agree though that the
future of that particular OS may be uncertain at this point.

